# Text messaging with N7



## mhb1638 (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm about to deploy in a few months and I figured the N7 would be better than my laptop while over seas. I've seen apps like TabletTalk and whats app messenger are good for sms texting but have questions...It seems tablettalk uses my current phone number, what if the phone is off will it work as long as the "line" is still active? In other words my GN probably won't work over there so will this app still work? If not, what can I use to stay connected to friends & family besides skype (a SMS service preferably)....

Thanks!


----------



## ezas (Sep 3, 2011)

mhb1638 said:


> I'm about to deploy in a few months and I figured the N7 would be better than my laptop while over seas. I've seen apps like TabletTalk and whats app messenger are good for sms texting but have questions...It seems tablettalk uses my current phone number, what if the phone is off will it work as long as the "line" is still active? In other words my GN probably won't work over there so will this app still work? If not, what can I use to stay connected to friends & family besides skype (a SMS service preferably)....
> 
> Thanks!


I don't use it so I'm not up on all the features but some friends use Google voice and love it.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## masully84 (Jul 17, 2012)

You manually enable tablet talk, wifi or bluetooth are the connections. When either is connected and you have a green light you'll get the messages sent to the tablet. When its red or yellow you won't.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## mhb1638 (Dec 7, 2011)

masully84 said:


> You manually enable tablet talk, wifi or bluetooth are the connections. When either is connected and you have a green light you'll get the messages sent to the tablet. When its red or yellow you won't.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


but its based off my own phone right?


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

If you get the N7 with 3g, it's possible to send SMS via the data cellular data connection with some hackery.


----------



## cabagekiller (Jun 7, 2011)

Look at desksms by koush. Its what I use and only requires an internet connection. No need for the phone and tablet being on the same network.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## masully84 (Jul 17, 2012)

mhb1638 said:


> but its based off my own phone right?


Yes...

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## godsfshrmn (Dec 17, 2011)

CloudSMS works very well.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

I don't think there's an easy way to send texts from your phone's number without your phone being on, as that would be tantamount to spoofing.

If you're going to be overseas, you probably don't want to be dealing with international rates anyways. Getting a Google voice number (if you don't already have one) is probably your best bet. And it's free and doesn't require your phone be on.


----------



## hasbrobot (Sep 9, 2012)

" cloud SMS" is the best

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Natey2 (Jun 7, 2012)

Monitor the battery drain of some of the text messaging apps that can text using a data connection (3G, Wi-Fi, ...); some are notorious for killing the battery life.
Many of those alternative apps provide you with a separate free phone number for texting use, that can send/receive to/from normal SMS numbers. Some even allow voice calling on those separate numbers.
If connectivity is spotty, ensure your app supports C2DM (cloud to device messaging) or similar, so that you don't lose messages with these apps.

I use Google Voice texting, and also textPlus. Both have separate numbers from my cellphone number.


----------



## Jrmiller (Dec 20, 2012)

cabagekiller said:


> Look at desksms by koush. Its what I use and only requires an internet connection. No need for the phone and tablet being on the same network.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


the other person have to have desksms for it to work?


----------



## Shiftyshadee (Jun 7, 2011)

Jrmiller said:


> the other person have to have desksms for it to work?


Negative

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## bamaredwingsfan (Jun 9, 2011)

I used my mom's track phone number to verify for Google voice, if that phone is disconnected, will that kill Google voice on my nexus 7?

Sent from my rOot3d Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Imacellist (Dec 17, 2011)

bamaredwingsfan said:


> I used my mom's track phone number to verify for Google voice, if that phone is disconnected, will that kill Google voice on my nexus 7?
> 
> Sent from my rOot3d Samsung Galaxy S3


Nope google voice will still work. I suggest adding a different number to your account but as long as the people texting you are texting your google voice number, you will get them. If they are texting the old phone number and that was forwarding then you won't get it.


----------



## Migamix (Oct 9, 2011)

My 2 cents
Google voice with grove IP works nicely on my N7.. Make an receive calls on wifi
Along with texting of the Google voice app itself... No MMS, but email or drop box works for pictures

(16G-Grouper(hardware-ER3)-TapTalk2)


----------

